

Gun Related Murders as compared to Video Game Consumption  - cpncrunch
http://imgur.com/C2Rak6r

======
erkose
You'll need to point to the data.

~~~
cpncrunch
I have no idea where the data is...I just saw this link posted on twitter and
thought it was interesting.

